# Black algae



## Daveslaney (9 Aug 2016)

I have some black coloured algae that is on some anubias and microsorum that i transfered from a previous tank on a large piece of bogwood.
Tryed various methods to get rid of it with out success.
Does anyone know what it is and how i can get rid of it. Sorry for the quality of the pics i only have my phone camera.


----------



## AshleyAttwood (9 Aug 2016)

If you currently have an algae problem, the main thing to do is identify the cause of the algae. Usually the cause is an imbalance in the tank, usually it's due to excess light or excess nutrients. This is something you'll need to balance so that you stop battling the algae.

However, as this question is "how do I get rid of algae," I'll outline the steps -


Scrape off the excess algae on the glass and decor with a razor blade. If you have acrylic, use a magic eraser.
When you scrape off algae, it may die. This will cause water issues, so also perform a water change.
Since you're changing the water, remove waste by doing a gravel vacuum or something similar.
As you're doing maintenance, might as well clean out the filter in some tank water so it operates a little more cleanly.
Black out the tank. No light at all, this will kill the algae. If you have other plants, you can't black out for too long, but they will survive better than the algae. You can also cover the tank with something to block out ambient light.
If you dose ferts or run co2, you can try reducing or stopping that. Your plants may melt in which case they will fail to out-compete the algae, so pay close attention.
If need be, run some carbon in your filter or even dose some seachem excel directly on algae spots.
Repeat as necessary. More water changes and gravel vacs has never hurt.
Performing these steps should kill the algae, but remember the best key is to find out what is out of balance and prevent the algae from coming back!


----------



## Manisha (9 Aug 2016)

Nothing useful to add except eww, yuk! Kill it with fire perhaps?! It's tricky with a slow growing plant - I'm no expert but the leaves affected seem pretty bad, i would remove but if that doesn't leave many healthy leaves - less than 3/4 the plant might not recover well. Other than the stock reduce photoperiod, glut or hydro peroxide I hope you get it sorted! As it's been transfered from another tank I'd be disinclined to vary the photoperiod if the existing plants in the tank are in good equilibrium. I think you've a giant tank?! You could always increase water changes haha!


----------



## roadmaster (10 Aug 2016)

Might google "James algae guide"


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Aug 2016)

I have a good idea what has caused it ti bloom like this. As i said the anubias is on a large piece of bogwood that was in a previous tank. Due to lack of experiance and not maintaining the tank correctly. I had many algea related issues in there.
I have recently changed from a inline diffuser to a home made reactor that didnt work out as well as i hoped and now to a sera co2 reactor. Then my extinguisher ran out so changed that. So i supect the fluctuating co2 levels are what has bought this on.
It is only in this part of the tank all other areas are fine. I think in places where there has been algea issues before it never really goes and it will always be a weak point in the system. Something happens to weaken the system it rears its head again.
I have removed most of the affected leaves. Removed as much as i can with the toothbrush. And spot treated with liquid carbon. I will continue with this and hopefully it will subside.
I am reluctant to do the blackout method because as i said all other areas of the tank are fine.


----------



## Daveslaney (11 Aug 2016)

Would excess iron cause this?


----------



## Daveslaney (14 Aug 2016)

Removed what i could spot treat with liquud carbon. Toothbrushed and hoover with gravel syphon daily for a week.

looking better.


----------

